# Saw a new fuzzy creature today



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Growing on a Beech tree. A live tree. Not a mushroom. But things I’ve never seen before, after looking at scores of thousands of Beech trees, kinda catch my eye.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Spongy black fungus mold?


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Found this:



Redirect Notice


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Cool, Thanks!

It was a pretty striking thing to see.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks almost exactly like chaga

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

It does look like Chaga quite a bit. Kind of reminded me to brew some up. 

But it has the composition of being barely more firm than Jell-O, or perhaps a wet towel. Only someone who has yet to find their first Chaga could possibly confuse the 2 when seen up close or when touched.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

That is why I come to this section often - never know what interesting things you can learn.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Have been working on this property again the last few days, and been seeing these more routinely now. But I don’t think they have any impact on the trees at all.


----------

